# RPI-B Audio Config For musicpd (mpd)



## dave (Feb 21, 2017)

Hello,

I have been trying to get musicpd (mpd) working on a Raspberry Pi Model B.

If I set up the null output, I can get it to "play" music using the command line musicpc (mpc).

If I use the default audio output config, or if I use no audio output config and let it detect the output, in both cases, the system becomes unresponsive as soon as I attempt to initiate playback.

```
% dmesg | grep audio
pcm0: <VCHIQ audio> on vchiq0

% uname -a 
FreeBSD rpi-b 11.0-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p1 #0 r306420: Thu Sep 29 12:24:52 UTC 2016     root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/arm.armv6/usr/src/sys/RPI-B  arm
```
Does anyone know how to get this configured?

Thanks


----------



## acheron (Feb 22, 2017)

The vchiq audio driver was reworked in 12-CURRENT, try to upgrade your RPI.


----------

